# Weekend off



## fatboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like eveyrone pretty much took the weekend off also, got back and there were not many posts. We rolled up to Saratoga WY on our bikes with friends, had a nice dinner, sat in the natural hot mineral pools right in the Platte river. Good nights rest, then rolled backed yesterday coming back over the top of Snowy Mountain Range, brrr. 400 miles, nice weather for the most past, got a bit wet both ways, but not too bad. Good time.................


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2011)

Mineral pools   "wild hogs".  Hmmm


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 3, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Mineral pools   "wild hogs".  Hmmm


Just watched the end of that movie yesterday.


----------



## Mule (Oct 3, 2011)

Maaaarcoooooo


----------



## RJJ (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I had to much to do around the house! The floods from Jeffs area have pushed all the fish into the bay. It will take a few weeks for them to find there way back. So that means Honey do's!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 3, 2011)

Listened to the elk bugle all weekend (neighbor has an elk farm) while I winterized the motorhome and put it away for the winter. Fired up the snow blower. Changed oil in the plow truck and greased. Getting ready for snow. Forcasted for the end of this week above 6,000 ft. I live at 4,000 ft. Won't be long now, days are getting shorter morning temps are in the low 40's and the bucks are chasing the does already. I think the snow may be earlier than normal this year.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I went out and trimmed up some limbs around my (8) stands in two woods.  Flung some bolts and arrows to dial in and got the storage building I rented this year ready for some hopeful boat storage customers.  Anyone want some cheap winter storage for their boats or RV's in an "existing" storage building


----------



## beach (Oct 3, 2011)

I went to the dermatologist on Friday and got three biopsies on my upper torso, went to my daughter's soccer game on Saturday, and followed my daughter on my bicycle as she roller bladed on the boardwalk at the beach on Sunday..... it was a pleasant 75 degrees all weekend! Oh, and Lobster season started on Saturday......guess what we had for dinner?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 3, 2011)

beach, "I went to the dermatologist on Friday and got three biopsies on my upper torso"???

I just got back from North Dakota near the can,nook border. Dog a** tired. Wind storm yesterday here in Rozet WY. Blew my winter hay tarp off. I do think I will go into a coma, get up and feed before the sun and then to work. Good night to all.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 4, 2011)

Visit Hot Atlanta, Visited Ga. Tech with my daughter, watched a bunch of kids at Anime Weekend Atlanta..... then spent yesterday cleaning up 1/2 of the garage, the other half will be done in two weeks.


----------



## beach (Oct 4, 2011)

Whenever I clean my garage, I always end up playing with all the neat things I find and never finish the cleanup...... just like I did when I was a kid, cleaning my bedroom......


----------



## Mac (Oct 4, 2011)

I played with a pick-up band at benefit for the family of a 48 yr old guy who died suddenly in his sleep.


----------



## Mule (Oct 4, 2011)

Watched the Cowgirls break all kinds of records! Not good ones either!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 4, 2011)

> Watched the Cowgirls break all kinds of records!


Sorry............people here in the "D" are just going crazy with the Lions comebacks.  People around here have been waiting like cubs fans


----------



## Codegeek (Oct 4, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Maaaarcoooooo


Pooolloooo?


----------



## Alias (Oct 4, 2011)

Spent Saturday at the muni airport.  Fueled up a cessna and a helicopter.  Housework Sunday am, then weeded, mulched, and expanded deer fencing around the two apple trees plus transplanted some shrubs and flowers.  Rain today, rain tomorrow with snow predicted for the mountains about 6,000'.  Guess we might get a dusting of the white stuff on the Warners.


----------



## mmmarvel (Oct 5, 2011)

Am busy getting ready to close on a house, closing date is 10/12 - can't exactly figure out why it's so heavy on my mind.  Not buyers remorse, I'll get that AFTER I sign the papers.  Getting a good deal, buying at $12K below the appraisal price, interest rate of 3.75% - just so much to do.  I'm getting too old to do this, but I keep on doing it anyway.  Plus the garage project at work has picked up speed - I almost look forward to work, gives my mind something else to work on besides the house.


----------



## ccbuilding (Oct 5, 2011)

Set up for and helped out at a beer tasting (fundraiser for local arts/theater center) on Saturday. 3 home brewers and 3 professionals - 14 different kinds of beer. Had to sample most of them just to see if they were any good. Sunday cleaned up after the beer tasting, started trying to find the floor and walls of the garage, and then dinner with good friends. Need another weekend to recover from the weekend.


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2011)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Am busy getting ready to close on a house, closing date is 10/12 - can't exactly figure out why it's so heavy on my mind.  Not buyers remorse, I'll get that AFTER I sign the papers.  Getting a good deal, buying at $12K below the appraisal price, interest rate of 3.75% - just so much to do.  I'm getting too old to do this, but I keep on doing it anyway.  Plus the garage project at work has picked up speed - I almost look forward to work, gives my mind something else to work on besides the house.


Do you need us all to come by and do a  Homes inspection before you close ??????


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 5, 2011)

In N/E Indiana, this weekend appears to be the one to be doing things. Planning on one last rip with the pop-up camper and then get ready for surgery on the 25th for spinal fusion. Had back pains for 10 years, failed surgery 5 years ago and just plain tired of it. Not sure how long I will be out of office, but looking for to back/leg pain going away or lessening. Supposed to be 80 degrees this weekend. I think that "Bud" is going to be for me.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> In N/E Indiana, this weekend appears to be the one to be doing things. Planning on one last rip with the pop-up camper and then get ready for surgery on the 25th for spinal fusion. Had back pains for 10 years, failed surgery 5 years ago and just plain tired of it. Not sure how long I will be out of office, but looking for to back/leg pain going away or lessening. Supposed to be 80 degrees this weekend. I think that "Bud" is going to be for me.


Good Luck with the back, and more than one "Bud" would be appropriate.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 5, 2011)

I-102,

Best wishes for the pain and successful treatment.  Sent you a PM on a procedure a Dr. in Ft. Wayne does that is an alternative to fusion and I know two people who have had it and are loving it.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 5, 2011)

A survivor of three back procedures, starting in '95, I have not had to resort to fusion. I have little left for disks in  my lower back, the last one was a laminectomy, basically dremelled out some paths for my nerves to not get pinched in my no cushion back. That was in '04, and knock on wood, is still working for me. Wish you the best R102, hope you get relief, it is miserable when you are in constant pain.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to chime in a little... I have had two back surgeries as well! I have deteriorating

discs. The last surgery ( May `94 ) removed what was left of the disc at L4-L5. Now

just scar tissue to act as a shock absorber to the spine. No problems so far... knock

on wood!

Inspector-102,

I too would ( highly ) recommend that you look at other alternatives besides fusion of the

discs. They DO have replacement discs out on the market. The pics. below are

the artificial replacement discs out on the market. I seem to remember that someone

doing clinical trials on these discs, but this was back in 1994. I would guess that they

have perfected the procedure enough by now, so that it would not be too invasive.






_PRODISC® (Spine Solutions, New York, NY, University_. )







CHARITÉ? Artificial Disc (DePuy Spine, Inc.)

Photograph Courtesy of DePuy Spine, Inc.

.
​


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 7, 2011)

Here we go into a three day weekend. For some odd reason the County I work for seems to think that we want Columbus Day off. Don't get me wrong I do love a good long weekend; it would just be nice to have the day on a more important holiday.

Unfortunately I will be attending a friend’s funeral. He passed away on Monday from a senseless shooting. I wrote this right after he died and would like to share it with those who might care to read it.

*My friend has gone*

            Big Show was one of the first people to accept me back to the sport of darts. He and I teamed together in one of the first tournaments I participated in when I returned after a three year layoff from the game. We won, we won big just like his name, and from there on out he loved me. Not just because we won, but because I loved and accepted him and the way he played. His game like him was bigger than life. Nothing and nobody was ever going to make him believe that he could not win at anything he did. His game on the board and in the minds of his opponents was big and could not be denied, not by me his partner and new found friend and most definitely not by those who thought they could be bigger than him. Someone tried to put Show down, they hurt him bad, anyone else would have never even made it to a hospital. Show held on for over a week. We all were told he would get through it.

            Today I got a call. I could tell in my friend’s voice that there was going to be bad news I rushed out of work to listen to the news. They were pulling the plug on Big Show. The first thought to run through my mind was how, how can they do that don’t they know who he is; he is a fighter you can’t count him out no way no how is Show done. Standing there on the phone in the parking lot of work both my friend and I were in shock. It was then that I looked up and saw a huge eagle gliding on the air directly over my head; it was like the eagle was waiting for me to see it. My jaw dropped open as it slowly started to float away. I watched it glide never once flapping its wings for nearly half a mile. Not once in the whole time I saw it did that eagle seem to get smaller. That eagle like Big Show was bigger than life that eagle like Big Show represented more pride than one nation or one person in a million ever will or can and that eagle like Big Show was free to soar. Big Show wanted to soar he was too big for this world, and he is free. I will miss him, and  I will always love and remember him for the way he played the game.


----------



## mmmarvel (Oct 7, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Here we go into a three day weekend. For some odd reason the County I work for seems to think that we want Columbus Day off. Don't get me wrong I do love a good long weekend; it would just be nice to have the day on a more important holiday.Unfortunately I will be attending a friend’s funeral. He passed away on Monday from a senseless shooting. I wrote this right after he died and would like to share it with those who might care to read it.


The city changed out Columbus day for Martin Luther King day, no comment.  My condolensces regarding your friend, a good friend is a rare find, treasure them while we are here.  Just another example of how quickly things can change.  May God welcome him.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss gbh, sounds like he was an awesome friend, few and far between. We all have one or two, that you dread the day you get bad news...........


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks fatboy. The worst is over now time will do its job.


----------

